# Interesting...A New Way To Neuter Male Puppies?



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

Whenever we go out, I'll check to see if a new issue of Dog Fancy is out, and if it is, I'll pick one up. The latest issue I got (June I believe), there was this interesting article about a new method in neutering male puppies. I guess they inject something into the puppie's...Ummm...*Clears Throat* and it neuters them. Anyone have any new info on this, and would you trust it? I wouldn't do it to my dog, first off because it's new, and second he's not a puppy.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I read this too. They basically chemically neuter the dog.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I wouldnt do anything 'new' to my dogs either unless it were something that might save their lifes.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's actually not new, it has been around for a couple of years but it hasn't become "mainstream" yet. Below is some info on it.

Chemical Neutering with Neutersol:

Neutersol is currently labeled for use only in male dogs between the ages of 3 and 10 months with an appropriate testicle size. It is available by prescription from a veterinarian and should be given only by a veterinarian or other person trained in giving these injections.

"One advantage of using Neutersol is avoiding the hassle of surgery," says Dr. Cliff Shipley, a veterinary theriogenologist (reproduction specialist) at the University of Illinois Veterinary Teaching Hospital in Urbana. "Dogs do not need to be anesthetized or to stay at the clinic afterward for observation. They do not face the risks, such as bleeding, that accompany anesthesia and surgery. Giving an injection is easier than surgery any day!"

As with any medication there are possible side effects, however. Testicular swelling is a common reaction to the injection. Some dogs will experience a short painful period and may vomit. Other possible reactions include biting or licking the scrotum, swelling of surrounding tissue, skin irritation, and rarely infection. 

"The complication rate is very, very low, and most problems are due to inappropriate injection," says Dr. Shipley. It is important that the person administering the injection be trained.

Studies show that Neutersol gets an "A+" in effectiveness for birth control: in a study 99.6 percent of dogs became sterile after an injection. It takes at least 60 days for the product to work, however. Neutersol does not kill sperm already in the body at the time of injection.

"Owners' No. 1 reason for neutering their male dogs is behavior, and the close second is unwanted puppies," says Dr. Shipley. "Testosterone, which may trigger these negative behaviors, is not completely eliminated by Neutersol in all dogs. Testosterone levels were decreased an average of 41 to 52% in the treated versus control subjects in the company's clinical trials."

"If Neutersol does not bring about the desired behavioral changes, owners can decide to have the testicles taken out," he says. "But even with surgical castration, when the source of testosterone is removed, behavior is not always altered. There is no guarantee that any form of castration will always change behavior."

Neutersol may be a good choice for dog owners who do not want the testicles removed. Some owners view castration as taking their dog's "manhood," while others like male dogs to look like male dogs. Dogs sterilized with Neutersol are no longer able to have puppies yet still have testicles and look like intact dogs.

"Neutersol is still a very new product and may not be the best choice in every situation," says Dr. Shipley. "It may have a more prominent role in animal shelters than in private practice. It will allow shelter veterinarians to sterilize more dogs is a much shorter period." 

At this time Neutersol is still expensive, costing about the same as a surgical neuter. Your veterinarian can help you decide whether this product is best for you and your dog.

For now there is no product comparable to Neutersol for female dogs; the surgical spay procedure is the best option for female pets not being bred. Nor has Neutersol been approved in cats; similar doses to those given in dogs do not cause sterilization in cats. Studies are looking at the use of this product in large animals.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

When and if the price goes down.. I wonder if this would be applicable to the feral cat population, and trap-and-release programs with feral cats?


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. It's very interesting.

Patti, yeah that would be very good. That would really help the un-fixed feral population!


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

my question though is if this becomes more and more popular and cheaper, and people use it then turn their animals into shelters, shelters won't know. Shelters will see testicles and the animals will get the surgery done anyway... I'm curious to see if it does start happening over the next few years. 

I've never come across a case yet at my HS where I work, but it could happen... I just hope the people choose to mention it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Phay1018my question though is if this becomes more and more popular and cheaper, and people use it then turn their animals into shelters, shelters won't know. Shelters will see testicles and the animals will get the surgery done anyway...


It would be great if when the procedure was done, the animal could be tatoo'd a certain color(maybe somewhere on the abdomen) to identify that it was chemically neutured. Or do this to all animals that have been spayed. I adopted Kacie and she was sedated unnecessarily for a spay that had already been done when she was 6 mos. If there was a tatoo on her to prove she had already been fixed, it would have avoided that.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

true I know some places do that with spays now. We always shave all our female cats and dogs that come in to check for a previous spay scar, but some can be very hard to see. Other shelters don't bother to check first, knock them out and then find the scar.

Tattooing would be an interesting idea, definatly!


----------

